# Member of the Month Nomination Thread -- May 2021



## LostSelf (May 26, 2021)

Member of the Month Nomination Thread
May 2021​

The Naruto Avenue Battledome receives the contribution of hundreds of threads and thousands of posts every month, all from an immeasurable number of members that we've affectionately come to know as the "Battledome community". It's something we are ever grateful for, and we hope everyone continues on with their willingness to share!

But each month, we'd like to take the opportunity to try and recognize one poster of upstanding quality, to pay tribute to their works, and to forever immortalize them in our section's Hall of Fame. This is the basis for our prize: the Naruto Avenue Battledome's Member of the Month award. And it's up to you, the community, to help decide who wins.


For reference, a Battledome Member of the Month is a poster who:

1. Fosters healthy discussion and constructive debate.
2. Posts courteously and consistently, with wisdom and reasoning.
3. Is helpful, friendly and encouraging to other members, especially new ones!
4. Always abides by the rules of the forum as well as the rules of the section.
5. In general, is a good role model for other posters of the Battledome.


We have the option of nominating for a week and then the votes will begin. The upper limit of members you may nominate is six. If you nominate more than six people, only the first six listed will be considered!

Following this, a voting thread will be opened where the next Member of the Month will be decided by the community via a public vote. Voting is to remain open for exactly seven days, and will end with the votes being tallied, and the winner being announced.

Please note that "veto requests" can be submitted to moderators via private messages. A veto request is where regular members can appeal to have certain nominee/s be disqualified and not be included in the voting list. A veto request should be based on objective examples (and those examples must be linked in the private message) which include, but may not be limited to:
A certain nominee has made trolling, baiting, or flaming threads or posts during the month.
A certain nominee was banned during the month in question or during the voting period.
Remember that the Naruto Battledome moderators will still carefully review the list of nominees too, along with the veto nominations.

If you have any further questions, feel free to private message a section moderator.

Thanks for reading, and good luck to all!

Reactions: Like 1 | Kage 1


----------



## Monarch (May 26, 2021)

@MustardPN 
@Aegon Targaryen 
@Code 
@Danisor 
@Mad Scientist 
@Impulse785

Reactions: Friendly 6


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (May 27, 2021)

@ObitoOfTheOrangeMask 
@Impulse785
@Mawt
@Mar55
@Mad Scientist

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Impulse (May 27, 2021)

@ObitoOfTheOrangeMask - Makes quality posts every time on NBD
@Charmed- For those who a better character threads really like them
@Aegon Targaryen - make good posts as well
@Mad Scientist - Make great post as well
@Code - Is helpful, friendly and is in general a  great user
@Sufex- Makes good frequent threads on NBD

There are plenty other users that I would have put in it a shame that we can put only nominate 6 people

Reactions: Friendly 7


----------



## Sufex (May 31, 2021)

@ObitoOfTheOrangeMask 
@Halcyonite 
@t0xeus 
@dergeist 
@Troyse22 
@Aegon Targaryen

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## dergeist (Jun 1, 2021)

@ObitoOfTheOrangeMask
@Hasan 
@Draco Bolton
@t0xeus
@Sufex
@Impulse785

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 1, 2021)

A lot of potential candidates this time around. Here is who I noted and some posts of theirs.

@Kisame


Kisame said:


> Because Itachi's reputation doesn't actually entail his full strength. Shinobi like the Sannin are feared and respected more than Itachi because their reputation tells you how powerful they really are, which isn't the case with Itachi.
> 
> A random ninja will fear Orochimaru much more than Itachi, despite Itachi being stronger.
> 
> ...



@Hasan


Hasan said:


> ...
> 
> When it comes to his Kamui, the main thing is his ability to *see *the target, or perceive (generally speaking) as that's how the technique works: He sees _where_ the target is // determines _how_ much chakra he needs // finally create a barrier _around_ it to warp it. His ability to see the target doesn't magically get enhanced in a team setting and neither is the target somehow easier to see with a linear trajectory. It might be that the target is travelling linearly but too fast for him to see—in which case, he will fail. Similarly, the target might have irregular movements but he would still be able to see it—in which case, he will succeed.
> 
> You're entertaining an absurd notion, and the last time it was argued (by a Tsunade-supporter, no less), I was almost tempted to point out that Tsunade has never summoned Katsuyu when the opponent was pressuring her, so what gives that cases get made in NBD?



@~Kakashi~


~Kakashi~ said:


> Regardless of kamui's effectiveness, I feel it's pretty obvious why Kakashi didn't just use kamui right off the bat vs Deva, and that reason would be chakra. He knows from the intel given by Fukasaku that there's 6 bodies that possess rinnegan abilities. He knows that one of the abilities Pain possesses is the ability to heal and revive other bodies that are dead, so even in the event he successfully landed kamui on Deva, it's no guarantee that the path would stay down, and he'd just have wasted an extremely large portion of his chakra. He also knows that even in the event that they all managed to defeat the bodies, the mystery of "the real one is not among them" is still left unsolved and for all he knows they're still at risk.
> 
> When Choza and co show up to assist him, he even remarks something along the lines of "I had something in mind, but with you guys here I can save chakra", letting us know that indeed part of the thought process in his head was being able to keep fighting beyond defeating Deva.



@DaVizWiz


DaVizWiz said:


> Sure, Indra’s Arrow, Bijuudama, CST, Kirin, C4, Jinton, Daikodan and most of Hashirama’s jutsu would wipe out entire platoons of some kage levels under certain stips and they never landed clean on any ninja on panel - ever
> 
> As far as ocular Jutsu is concerned we already had Itachi “GG” a Sannin, who at a certain point in the manga were hyped above anyone else known, with a 3T Sharingan... so yea..  I’m sure the vastly superior Mankegyou Sharingan technique with god in it’s title can manage to mortally clip a kage level somewhere out there in the verse
> 
> ...



@Crimson Flam3s


Crimson Flam3s said:


> I have seen a couple of claims stating that a Kunai or projectile of similar speed is all it takes to counter a right or left eye offensive Kamui shot, but this is sadly mistaken. These claims are based off these facts:
> 
> -TSB's speed being matched by a Kunai.
> 
> ...



@Saurin


Saurin said:


> Danzo is formidable, but I think Pain is generally out of his pay grade.
> 
> R1: Izanagi blindsides are troublesome for a lot of cast without sensing capabilities, auto defense, or other counters. Pain has shared vision, which lessens the likelihood of the blindside occurring. As others have stated, even if one occurs, the paths can be revived. Danzo's main offensive arsenal is fuuton ninjutsu, which preta can absorb. Likewise, Pain has quite a few ways to kill Danzo: BT to soul rip, ST, animal path summons, asura misses, etc. Again, Danzo is not weak by any means, but I think Pain is way too versatile for him and counters a lot of his abilities. However, Koto is a whole other thing.
> 
> ...



*Honourable mentions:* @LostSelf @NamesClassified @Stonaem @ZmkSc

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 6


----------



## dergeist (Jun 1, 2021)

I forgot @Hasan he has been very good. Ill add him to the edited list. Thanks @Mad Scientist

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Mawt (Jun 1, 2021)

dergeist said:


> I forgot @Hasan he has been very good.


Ah, a fellow Cucknato realist.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## dergeist (Aug 8, 2021)

Since nobody did an MotM I nominated myself @LostSelf


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 9, 2021)

I nominate @Vegito.


----------



## jesusus (Feb 25, 2022)

This thread is old, but to catch up to current times, my nominations for each month that was missed:

May 2021 - @jesusus
June 2021 - @jesusus
July 2021 - @jesusus
August 2021 - @jesusus
September 2021 - @jesusus
October 2021 - @jesusus
November 2021 - @jesusus
December 2021 - @jesusus
January 2022 - @jesusus

Thank you.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Useful 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Apr 1, 2022)

MoTM for April: 

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask 
Captain Quincy 
Deltaniner

Reactions: Friendly 3 | Lewd 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 3, 2022)

MotM for April:

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask
Ludi
Aegon Targaryen
WorldsStrongest

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## jesusus (Apr 12, 2022)

@JuicyyyGstring is my one and only nomination for this month. Yes, even I have humbled myself before the greatness of the Triple Y-G String of the Prophet

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Apr 13, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> MotM for April:
> 
> ObitoOfTheOrangeMask
> Ludi
> ...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## jesusus (Apr 27, 2022)

@DaVizWiz
@ObitoOfTheOrangeMask

They always put more thought into responses and give high detailed answers that I happen to agree on so I will give it to them

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MaruUchiha (May 20, 2022)

It's been a whole year now without the Founders/Sannin Wanker Awards

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (May 20, 2022)

MaruUchiha said:


> It's been a whole year now without the Founders/Sannin Wanker Awards



No need to be salty, I nominated you a number of times. That was when you actually were more than a salty troll.


----------



## MaruUchiha (May 21, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> No need to be salty, I nominated you a number of times.


So you're a liar too. Anyway sure I've gotten some nominations. But you never actually win unless you have the Founders and Sannin wankers backing you. Same reason only democrats and republicans win the elections

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (May 21, 2022)

MaruUchiha said:


> So you're a liar too



Which part did I lie about?



MaruUchiha said:


> Anyway sure I've gotten some nominations.



So stop bitching  

That's still more than you deserved (even if you were less of what you are back then), looking back on it now  



MaruUchiha said:


> But you never actually win unless you have the Founders and Sannin wankers backing you.



Speak for yourself 



MaruUchiha said:


> Same reason only democrats and republicans win the elections



Well, technically the third parties and their candidates do tend to be somewhat incompetent (kinda like someone I can name)...


----------

